# When do Freckles and Moles Appear?



## Murphy98

Hi all! I am freckled like a giraffe but my son has not one freckle or mole on him -I can't believe a child of mine is going to get away without any of them....at what age do they develope? 

:flower:


----------



## xxEMZxx

I noticed Liam has one mole now on his foot, he is 8 months. His dad has loads of moles so I'm expecting a few.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

Freckles are usually a result of sun exposure, not necessarily sunburn but being out in it over time. Sometimes freckles are more common with paler skins like redheads.
As for moles I think they develop over time. OH is very moley and although not quite as bad I have my fair share too.
Our son developed one large dark mole on his shoulder blade at 3yrs, he hasn't got anymore.
OH says he doesn't recall having so many when he was younger and his mum is quite moley as is my dad so perhaps that is somehow connected?? X


----------



## lucy_x

Iv always wondered this too, Aparently they come with sun exposure and some genetics.
I might ask the doc next time i go :haha:


----------



## littleone2010

Im not sure about moles but last month (8 months) a small tan coloured birth mark has appreared just under her chest! x


----------



## mixedmama

Moles can develop any time during childhood or adulthood so its hard to say. My LO doesn't have any so far. Not sure about when freckles appear (the genetic type) x


----------



## Betheney

I wish I knew because I have a little ginga and her father is covered in them so I'm curious too.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omarr has a mole on his back. I have freckles on my face & shoulders & DH has lots of moles & freckles on his back & shoulders. I started to have freckles at the age of 5. xx


----------



## SKATERBUN

LO has got her first mole, she was 6 months when I discovered it, its at the top of her leg. I thought it was a dot of poopy at first and tried to wipe it off :wacko:, I didnt know they appeared so young I thought it was something to do with sunlight, she hasnt got any birthmarks though and I had a couple on me when I was born :)


----------



## rwhite

I think it depends on skin type (freckle prone skin) I have freckles on my nose and a few on my forehead but that's about it. I have sun exposure freckles (From being sunburnt) on my shoulders too. But OH is ginger and has loads of freckles on his arms and his face. Lachlan seems to have my skin so I don't think he will get too many. And yeah like others have said, freckles are from sun exposure. Because your baby won't have been exposed to sun all too much yet, he won't have really developed any if he is going to yet :)


----------



## Lu28

Aisling has had a dark freckle / flat mole on her head, under her hair, since birth :)


----------



## mystika802

I'm pretty sure my oldest, who is 7 now didn't have any on him until he was about 3. 
Charlie will for sure have them, I have lots and my husband is a red head with tons of freckles


----------



## hanelei

I started getting freckles at about the age of 4 or 5. Freckles are all about sun exposure though- I'm from NZ and come from an outdoors-loving family so was bound to start getting them quite early. Although my parents put sunblock on me there wasn't the knowledge or range of sun-protection products there is now, so I had probably had at least a couple of sunburns by then.

Basically the more you protect your LO from the sun the longer he will go without getting freckles, although if he's prone, they'll no doubt appear at some point.


----------



## loeylo

Bumping up this thread, my LO was born with a 7mm mole on her ankle and today we noticed a small (looks like someone drew a dot in pen) mole on her scalp. I have a huge mole in the exact sane place. Does anyone have experience of this? I'm worried hers grows as large as mines as I'm really self conscious about it.


----------



## CaptainMummy

My eldest has a mole on her scalp. About 6mm or so. You cant notice it at all unless you prise her hair apart to see.
My 5 & 2.5yr olds both have a few freckles on their noses and some dotted about their bodies (maybe 10 each) and I noticed 2 on my youngest daughter (her cheek and her leg) all of which are just little dots.


----------



## minties

Neither of mine have freckles, though Thomas has a freckle-like dark dot on his neck that has been there since birth.


----------



## jodilee6

Both my boys have moles and have done from birth. OH & I are moley people

DS1 has started getting a few freckles on his nose this summer


----------



## Marumi

Murphy98 said:


> Hi all! I am freckled like a giraffe but my son has not one freckle or mole on him -I can't believe a child of mine is going to get away without any of them....at what age do they develope?
> 
> :flower:

My lo got his first mole around a year and freckles appeared closer to 4 years. He still only has very few though. Both my husband and I have freckles, though I am fair skinned and have small light brown freckles on my cheeks and nose that are almost invisible in winter and my husband who has brown skin has dark freckles that are the same all year.


----------

